

Show HN: Developer Tea (under 10m mini-podcast) - jcutrell
http://podcast.developertea.com/

======
jlink
Can you add the podcast on iTunes? it would be great for the synchronization
with my phone. Or could you at least name the downloaded file with the # of
the episode? Thank you! I am going to listen to the fist ep tomorrow in the
train.

------
jordsmi
Posting as a reminder of sorts.

I love podcasts and don't have enough dev related ones, so I'll give this a
listen. Looks like it will be nice!

